# Popping rod



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Can someone recommend a rod that has a flexible tip but loads up midway. This rod will be for casting 50-90g lures and fished with 10-12 lbs of drag. Preferably 8'-8'6".
I have an OTI, Ghost hunter and a Blackhole nano. These rods are all fast action.
I have a Ocea Plugger flex limited which is very much what I'm looking for, just considering other options. 
Thanks


----------



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

Black hole magic eye should work well in that range.



lucasrus1 said:


> Can someone recommend a rod that has a flexible tip but loads up midway. This rod will be for casting 50-90g lures and fished with 10-12 lbs of drag. Preferably 8'-8'6".
> I have an OTI, Ghost hunter and a Blackhole nano. These rods are all fast action.
> I have a Ocea Plugger flex limited which is very much what I'm looking for, just considering other options.
> Thanks


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Try this: http://cudakilla.com/prohunter-mafia-black-offshore-popping-rods.html

The 83H looks like it's perfect for your needs. Designed to load well with 60-120g lures. We've been throwing 75g stickbaits with this rod in Panama the last 2 years and they have worked well.


----------

